# Gallery2 export plugin



## DawMatt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone here use the Lightroom to Gallery2 plugin?

It looks like it doesn't work with LR2.  Whenever I try to export to Gallery2 it doesn't detect any albums even though Gallery Remote is working fine (they use the same protocol).  I was hoping to avoid debugging it myself but I suspect I'll have to roll up the sleeves after all...

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mbmark (Aug 14, 2008)

I will have to check it out. I used it without any problems with 1.4 now I didn't check it with LR2. I will try to do it this evening


----------



## DawMatt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks.  If it does work please also mention where you got your plugin from and which version you are using.  I think there are three or so different Gallery2 plugins floating around so maybe the one I'm using doesn't work, but another one does.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mbmark (Aug 14, 2008)

well I will do that I didn't know that there were some other plugins than the one I installed.


----------



## jimburgess (Aug 14, 2008)

See the Adobe Exchange:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&loc=en_us&extid=1612'18


----------



## mbmark (Aug 14, 2008)

Well just to tell you that I checked it out a few minutes ago and my old plugin for Gallery export works perfectly and without problems a photo has been exported to Gallery
The photo itself is not really worth looking as this is a randomly chosen one from the just imported to Lightroom series

The plugin itself comes from that page : https://sourceforge.net/projects/lr-to-gallery/


----------



## DawMatt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you both for the feedback.

I initially downloaded a plugin from Adobe Exchange.  This is the one that wasn't working for me.

I'll try downloading both that have been checked.  Its entirely possible it is just a plugin bug that impacts me, rather than a general LR2 compatibility issue.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DawMatt (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim, 
The Exchange hosted plugin is now working for me (it didn't last time) and since its last code change was in March its a little difficult to explain why.  I suspect that last time I used an individual account to login instead of admin and that might be the problem.  
Probably some permissions issue.  I checked Gallery Remote and I'd used admin there, used admin to the credentials for the plugin, and finally my albums would load!  Thanks for prompting me to try it again.

Maciej, Thanks for doing that testing to verify the plugin worked.  The one on Adobe Exchange was developed (no pun intended) more recently so I'll stick with it for the moment.  If I encounter any problems I'll consider trying this one instead.  
PS The module on Adobe Exchange is a fork of the plugin you are using.  Quoting the readme file, improvements include:
  - Selection of LR metadata to map to Gallery metadata
  - French translation
  - Support for special characters in album lists
  - Editable log level
  - Support for special characters in usernames and passwords
  - German translation

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## big_lynx (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

does anyone have any experiences with using this plugin with Galery 1.5.x? Maybe this plugin is available separately on the net?


----------



## DawMatt (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, only have experience with Gallery2.

Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 23, 2009)

I know it's been months... What's the current conventional wisdom on Gallery2 export plug-ins?

Thanks!


----------



## DawMatt (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm currently using this version. It allows me to specify the metadata field to be used for the title where the one on Sourceforge doesn't.

Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Matt, I'll give it a whirl.


----------

